# Genoa - Milan: 7 Dicembre 2014 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (30 Novembre 2014)

Quattordicesima giornata di Serie A. Dopo la vittoria ottenuta contro l'Udinese, il Milan va in trasferta a Genova ad affrontare la squadra di Gasperini, attualmente al terzo posto in classifica (in attesa del posticipo del Lunedì tra Napoli e Sampdoria).

Genoa - Milan si giocherà Domenica 7 Dicembre 2014 alle ore 15 allo stadio Luigi Ferraris di Genova.

Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le notizie, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro, i biglietti ed i commenti pre, durante e post Genoa Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2014)

Gara tostissima, ma prima o poi sto Genoa la deve perdere 'na benedetta partita.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2014)

Dobbiamo solo vincere.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2014)

la squadra più in forma del campionato... dobbiamo concedere il meno possibile e cercare di vincere 0-1


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2014)

matri


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> matri



Ci purga, quel cesso, me lo sento


----------



## Giangy (1 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo che Galliani, non vada ha vedere questa partita, altrimenti se Matri va in gol, e fà più che una buona prestazione, mi sento già che fester, sparerà che Matri è da riportare subito al Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2014)

Gara difficile, mi accontenterei anche di un pareggio.

PS Concordo con chi dice che il gol di Matri è sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2014)

se la samp vince stasera col napoli mi andrebbe bene anche un pareggio altrimenti dobbiamo vincere assolutamente..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)

dobbiamo vincere e basta.. cos' é inzaghi vi ha trasmesso la sua mentalità?


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2014)

L'atteggiamento dev'essere quello di Verona, aspettando il Genoa (senza fare i catenacciari naturalmente) e ripartendo in contropiede.
L'intensità dev'essere quella vista contro l'Udinese.
Improbabili i recuperi di De Jong e Muntari. 
La formazione potrebbe essere questa.



Diego Lopez
Bonera Rami Mexes De Sciglio
Bonaventura Van Ginkel/Montolivo Poli El Shaarawy
Honda Menez​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gara tostissima, ma prima o poi sto Genoa la deve perdere 'na benedetta partita.



Ogni anno ci sono "squadrette" di metà classifica che sembrano fare miracoli e prima o poi crollano. Il Genoa sarà una di queste.
Speriamo di inaugurare noi l'inizio della caduta.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Dicembre 2014)

l'importante sarà avere un centrocampo decente capace di giocare a pallone, niente accozzaglia di falegnami, de jong al posto di essien e basta, se dovesse servire... che muoia muntari, non si può vedere in campo per favore


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)

quanto é quotato il gol di Matri??


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Dicembre 2014)

Molto dipenderà dagli eventuali recuperi di De Jong e Montolivo, le loro presenze potrebbero pesare parecchio.


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2014)

Se giochiamo come ieri vinciamo!

de Jong al posto di essien e mattia sl posto di armero. Conferma per gli altri.


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento dev'essere quello di Verona, aspettando il Genoa (senza fare i catenacciari naturalmente) e ripartendo in contropiede.
> L'intensità dev'essere quella vista contro l'Udinese.
> Improbabili i recuperi di De Jong e Muntari.
> La formazione potrebbe essere questa.
> ...



io credo che questa squadra con il 4-4-2 si esprimerebbe ancora meglio.el shaarawy mi convinco sempre più che debba fare la 2a punta con honda e bonaventura sulle fasce che sono ad oggi le vere fonti di gioco della squadra.vi pongo un quesito.prima abate e poi bonera stanno facendo bella figura in fase propositiva mentre sull'altra fascia non succede; sarà mica merito di honda?


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che questa squadra con il 4-4-2 si esprimerebbe ancora meglio.el shaarawy mi convinco sempre più che debba fare la 2a punta con honda e bonaventura sulle fasce che sono ad oggi le vere fonti di gioco della squadra.vi pongo un quesito.prima abate e poi bonera stanno facendo bella figura in fase propositiva mentre sull'altra fascia non succede; sarà mica merito di honda?



merito di honda e della mezzala destra che spesso e meno scarsa di quella di sinistra


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Gara difficile, mi accontenterei anche di un pareggio.


ma dai sei serio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma dai sei serio?


Non ha detto niente di sbagliato, tu guardi il nome ma ora come ora il Genoa ci è superiore, per di più si andrà a giocare in casa loro. Certo, considerato che tra Napoli e Roma uscirà massimo un punto, contro il Napoli probabilmente, questa sarebbe da vincere ma resta una partita veramente dura.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha detto niente di sbagliato, tu guardi il nome ma ora come ora il Genoa ci è superiore, per di più si andrà a giocare in casa loro. Certo, considerato che tra Napoli e Roma uscirà massimo un punto, contro il Napoli probabilmente, questa sarebbe da vincere ma resta una partita veramente dura.


non è solo una questione di nome
Per esempio questo genoa in formissima è pur sempre formato da gente tipo matri,kucka e antonini...giocatori che non vorremmo mai avere in questo milan perchè inferiori pure a quelli che abbiamo. Però diciamo che il genoa ci è superiore perchè in forma?

Ma è anche una questione di obiettivi: se ci si accontenta del pareggio questo milan è automaticamente destinato al sesto-settimo posto, cioè dove stiamo adesso. D'altro canto però questa posizione non ci piace.

Il milan ha già collezionato pareggi con cesena,empoli,cagliari,sampdoria...se cominciamo ad accontentarci di ogni pareggio (perchè in forma o perchè fuori casa) davvero non raggiungiamo manco l'EL
Altrimenti convinciamoci delle parole di giochi preziosi ("non scambierei la mia rosa con quella del milan) e ci mettiamo il cuore in pace


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Pressing alto o morire.


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> merito di honda e della mezzala destra che spesso e meno scarsa di quella di sinistra



la mezzala centra poco i tempi d'inserimento li detta honda.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha detto niente di sbagliato, tu guardi il nome ma ora come ora il Genoa ci è superiore, per di più si andrà a giocare in casa loro. .



Non esageriamo dai, se perdiamo contro squadrette è solo colpa nostra, non perchè queste (Palermo, ad es.) sono superiori


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2014)

Di fatto è uno scontro diretto per l'Europa, che conta o minore è prematuro, ma sicuramente è una partita già molto importante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> non è solo una questione di nome
> Per esempio questo genoa in formissima è pur sempre formato da gente tipo matri,kucka e antonini...giocatori che non vorremmo mai avere in questo milan perchè inferiori pure a quelli che abbiamo. Però diciamo che il genoa ci è superiore perchè in forma?
> 
> Ma è anche una questione di obiettivi: se ci si accontenta del pareggio questo milan è automaticamente destinato al sesto-settimo posto, cioè dove stiamo adesso. D'altro canto però questa posizione non ci piace.
> ...


1) Il calcio è uno sport di squadre e il Genoa sta dimostrando di andare davvero forte, indipendentemente dai singoli. Se poi vuoi soffermarti sui singoli che restano pur sempre una parte del tutto, loro hanno Antonini e Kucka ma noi abbiamo Bonera e Muntari.

2) Sì, questo Milan è destinato al sesto/settimo posto, se ancora non fosse chiaro. Cos'è, vi aspettate davvero il terzo posto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai, se perdiamo contro squadrette è solo colpa nostra, non perchè queste (Palermo, ad es.) sono superiori


Il Palermo no, non ci è superiore ma il Genoa è senza dubbio al nostro livello.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma dai sei serio?



Siamo una squadra ancora in costruzione (spero non basti la vittoria di ieri per far dimenticare tutti i nostri problemi) che andrà a giocare in trasferta con una delle più in forma del campionato. Dovessimo pareggiare non mi metterei a bestemmiare (anche se bisognerà ovviamente vedere le modalità). Le mancate vittorie che mi fanno inca..re sono quelle a San Siro o contro squadre che lottano per non retrocedere; ad oggi un pareggio a Genova non è una tragedia (pure la Juve ha pareggiato). Ovvio poi che una vittoria sarebbe importante per rimediare parzialmente agli scivoloni di Cesena, Empoli e Palermo ma questo è un altro discorso (anche perchè, ripeto, i problemi di questa squadra non sono ancora stati risolti).


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai, se perdiamo contro squadrette è solo colpa nostra, non perchè queste (Palermo, ad es.) sono superiori



eppure Pippo l'aveva detto: "Se perderemo sarà solo perchè gli avversari sono stati più forti di noi, non perchè ci hanno messo più voglia" 
quindi il Palermo è più forte di noi


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1) Il calcio è uno sport di squadre e il Genoa sta dimostrando di andare davvero forte, indipendentemente dai singoli. Se poi vuoi soffermarti sui singoli che restano pur sempre una parte del tutto, loro hanno Antonini e Kucka ma noi abbiamo Bonera e Muntari.
> 
> 2) Sì, questo Milan è destinato al sesto/settimo posto, se ancora non fosse chiaro. Cos'è, vi aspettate davvero il terzo posto?





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra ancora in costruzione (spero non basti la vittoria di ieri per far dimenticare tutti i nostri problemi) che andrà a giocare in trasferta con una delle più in forma del campionato. Dovessimo pareggiare non mi metterei a bestemmiare (anche se bisognerà ovviamente vedere le modalità). Le mancate vittorie che mi fanno inca..re sono quelle a San Siro o contro squadre che lottano per non retrocedere; ad oggi un pareggio a Genova non è una tragedia (pure la Juve ha pareggiato). Ovvio poi che una vittoria sarebbe importante per rimediare parzialmente agli scivoloni di Cesena, Empoli e Palermo ma questo è un altro discorso (anche perchè, ripeto, i problemi di questa squadra non sono ancora stati risolti).


per carità questo genoa merita rispetto e io di mio sono anche pessimista, ma non abbastanza da essermi già arreso a dicembre.
E poi anche se il terzo posto sarebbe ottimo...una cosa è arrivare quarti, una cosa settimi.

Poi anche se sembra impensabile, l'anno scorso il milan ha più o meno sfruttato il mercato di gennaio ed è tornato minimamente dignitoso dopo un girone d'andata catastrofico. 

Ancora non me la sento di firmare per un pareggio contro una provinciale in forma. Al di là del risultato vediamo come tiene il campo la squadra e poi eventualmente guarderò totalmente in faccia la realtà


----------



## Aragorn (2 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ancora non me la sento di firmare per un pareggio contro una provinciale in forma. Al di là del risultato vediamo come tiene il campo la squadra e poi eventualmente guarderò totalmente in faccia la realtà



Ma il mio non voleva essere un ragionamento da tifoso catastrofista ("perderemo sicuramente ergo un pareggio sarebbe oro colato") ma da spettatore obiettivo ( vista la difficoltà della gara un pareggio è il risultato più probabile).


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2014)

Dobbiamo vincere e basta. Se battiamo Genoa e Napoli, nelle prossima due partite, saliamo matematicamente al terzo posto. E DOBBIAMO farlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere e basta. Se battiamo Genoa e Napoli, nelle prossima due partite, saliamo matematicamente al terzo posto. E DOBBIAMO farlo.



Esatto, cerchiamo di uscire da sta pareggite! Bisogna essere spietati a Genova.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2014)

*De Jong in gruppo.*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *De Jong in gruppo.*



Certo che se adesso dovessimo rifare un passo indietro un pensiero mi verrebbe...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere e basta. Se battiamo Genoa e Napoli, nelle prossima due partite, saliamo matematicamente al terzo posto. E DOBBIAMO farlo.



ci vorrebbe una botta di fondoschiena incredibile..


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che se adesso dovessimo rifare un passo indietro un pensiero mi verrebbe...



in che senso?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere e basta. Se battiamo Genoa e Napoli, nelle prossima due partite, saliamo matematicamente al terzo posto. E DOBBIAMO farlo.


...samp permettendo...
Però sarebbe un buon viatico.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in che senso?



Che se non sbaglio qualcuno ha fatto notare che De Jong è mancato col Verona e con l'Udinese.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che se non sbaglio qualcuno ha fatto notare che De Jong è mancato col Verona e con l'Udinese.



nel senso che sono state le due migliori partite di quest'anno?


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nel senso che sono state le due migliori partite di quest'anno?



Non ho visto quella col Verona ma quella con l'Udinese per me sì. Ovvio che bisogna anche considerare l'avversario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto quella col Verona ma quella con l'Udinese per me sì. Ovvio che bisogna anche considerare l'avversario.



quella col verona per me è stata ancora migliore, abbiamo sofferto solo gli ultimi 5-6 minuti quando stavamo 3-0 e loro hanno fatto entrare nico lopez che ha fatto il gol..


----------



## keepitterron (3 Dicembre 2014)

anche con allegri, il milan migliore si é visto durante il lungo infortunio di Nigel.


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quella col verona per me è stata ancora migliore, abbiamo sofferto solo gli ultimi 5-6 minuti quando stavamo 3-0 e loro hanno fatto entrare nico lopez che ha fatto il gol..



con il verona la differenza è che il milan ha concretizzato e il verona no.ma tranne i 20 minuti del secondo tempo a favore del milan il resto è stata una partita molto aperta come occasioni da gol.io ho paura che giochi poli al posto di van ginkel.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2014)

Loro sono in fiducia, giocano senza paura aiutati dal fatto di essere fin qui riusciti a disputare un campionato al di sopra delle aspettative, se ho capito bene addirittura il migliore dagli anni trenta. Adesso non so che formazione schiereremo ma penso che con i recuperi di Montolivo, De Jong e Alex la partita potrebbe prendere una piega diversa da quella che attualmente si prospetta, vedremo. Prevedo una partita dura, simile a quella contro la Sampdoria, sperando in un po' più di fortuna!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> con il verona la differenza è che il milan ha concretizzato e il verona no.ma tranne i 20 minuti del secondo tempo a favore del milan il resto è stata una partita molto aperta come occasioni da gol.io ho paura che giochi poli al posto di van ginkel.



ritengo però che vincere a verona sia più difficile sulla carta, mi è piaciuta perchè si è vinto da grande squadra, ogni volta che abbiamo affondato era gol, sarà stato per fortuna o per demerito degli avversari come nell'autogol ma cosi è stato..su poli speriamo di no, se non può giocare montolivo il centrocampo deve essere van ginkel de jong bonaventura


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ritengo però che vincere a verona sia più difficile sulla carta, mi è piaciuta perchè si è vinto da grande squadra, ogni volta che abbiamo affondato era gol, sarà stato per fortuna o per demerito degli avversari come nell'autogol ma cosi è stato..su poli speriamo di no, se non può giocare montolivo il centrocampo deve essere van ginkel de jong bonaventura



Curioso di vedere quando torna Montolivo come ci si mette. Anche se tuti e quattro non saranno quasi mai disponibili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere quando torna Montolivo come ci si mette. Anche se tuti e quattro non saranno quasi mai disponibili.



esce van ginkel suppongo, almeno io farei cosi visto che non è nostro, però è sempre buono avere in panca un centrocampista che sappia fare un passaggio..


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere quando torna Montolivo come ci si mette. Anche se tuti e quattro non saranno quasi mai disponibili.



Montolivo se la gioca con Van Ginkel (se l'olandese resta fino a Giugno), anche se essendo un amico di Inzaghi è facile che sarà titolare fisso, poi Pippo a quel ragazzo non l'ha mai potuto vedere..gli altri due saranno Nigel e Jack, spero..


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esce van ginkel suppongo, almeno io farei cosi visto che non è nostro, però è sempre buono avere in panca un centrocampista che sappia fare un passaggio..





Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Montolivo se la gioca con Van Ginkel (se l'olandese resta fino a Giugno), anche se essendo un amico di Inzaghi è facile che sarà titolare fisso, poi Pippo a quel ragazzo non l'ha mai potuto vedere..gli altri due saranno Nigel e Jack, spero..



Anche io credo così. Però visto che è la soluzione più logica ho molta paura.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (3 Dicembre 2014)

I giocatori del Genoa andranno a mille all'ora quindi dobbiamo mettere gente che ha corsa indi per cui eviterei di mettere montolivo,che già è lento di per sè e rientra da un infortunio molto lungo. Purtroppo non ne abbiamo di centrocampisti di corsa tranne a jack che gioca a sinistra e poli che è quel che è . Giocherei per questo motivo con il 442 con de jong e montolivo centrali e jack con elsha sulle fasce


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Dicembre 2014)

montolivo non può giocare gia dall'inizio.non scherziamo.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Dicembre 2014)

gol di matri e antonini..


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2014)

*Sarà Tagliavento l'arbitro di Genoa-Milan.*


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Tagliavento l'arbitro di Genoa-Milan.*



 Lo odio!


----------



## Aragorn (4 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Tagliavento l'arbitro di Genoa-Milan.*



Dopo la partita di domenica tutti gli organi di stampa hanno sguazzato nelle moviole sottolineando come abbiamo clamorosamente derubato l'Udinese. Non mi sorprenderei se a Genova dovesse esserci un arbitraggio molto casalingo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Dicembre 2014)

A Genova occorre mettere in campo più qualità che forza fisica. 
Montolivo dopo sei mesi di assenza non può partire dal 1° minuto.
Davanti meglio giocare con una sola punta, quindi Menéz; ai lati ElSha e Honda; c.campo con VanGink De Jong, Jack; la difesa è sempre un punto dolente per le assenze concomitanti di Abate e De Sciglio, quindi bisogna fare di necessità virtù e mettere Zapata a sx, Bonera a dx, Mexès - Rami centrali. In porta Diego Lopez.
Che sia un 4 3 3, un 4 5 1 oppure un 4 3 2 1 lo deciderà Inzaghi a seconda della partita come si mette e dei compiti che assegnerà.
Presumo che il Genoa partirà all'arrembaggio, sfruttando la velocità e il fattore campo. Inizialmente dovremmo giocare di rimessa, sfruttando la rapidità di ElSha- Bonaventura e gli inserimenti di Menéz. Se ci va bene si può continuare così. Se ci va male si passa al 4 3 3, inserendo Montolivo al posto di uno tra DeJong e Van Ginkel, quello che gioca meno bene, ovviamente.
Secondo me si può vincere. Ma occorre giocare in verticale, dimenticando i passaggi all'indietro o in orizzontale: meglio sbagliare un lancio in avanti che uno all'indietro, con la difesa che ci ritroviamo...


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> I giocatori del Genoa andranno a mille all'ora quindi dobbiamo mettere gente che ha corsa indi per cui eviterei di mettere montolivo,che già è lento di per sè e rientra da un infortunio molto lungo. Purtroppo non ne abbiamo di centrocampisti di corsa tranne a jack che gioca a sinistra e poli che è quel che è . Giocherei per questo motivo con il 442 con de jong e montolivo centrali e jack con elsha sulle fasce



prima dici che monto non deve giocare perché lento e poi lo vorresti titolare?  coerenza portaci via..


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2014)

non so perché ma secondo me questa partita menez la toppa di brutto... vedremo..


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2014)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

(4-3-3)

Lopez
Bonera
Rami
Mexes
Armero
Van Ginkel
De Jong
Bonaventura
Honda
Menez
El Shaarawy*


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



la meno peggio...mi va bene!


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Finalmente Van Ginkel - De Jong - Bonaventura



Troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (5 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> prima dici che monto non deve giocare perché lento e poi lo vorresti titolare?  coerenza portaci via..



Intendevo mezz'ala in un 433


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Troppo bello per essere vero.



Meh,alla fine preferirei Montolivo al posto di Van Ginkel (se è quello visto contro l'Udinese).


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Direi la miglior formazione possibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



*Secondo MC ballotaggio Van Ginkel-Montolivo, con l'olandese favorito, anche se sono in ascesa le quotazione del capitano rossonero.*


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Intendevo mezz'ala in un 433



ah ok... cmq secondo me é troppo presto farlo partire titolare...non ha neanche 15 min nelle gambe...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Meh,alla fine preferirei Montolivo al posto di Van Ginkel (se è quello visto contro l'Udinese).



Anche secondo me può andare bene ma tanto si staffettano per forza perchè Montolivo più di un'ora non può farla.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo MC ballotaggio Van Ginkel-Montolivo, con l'olandese favorito, anche se sono in ascesa le quotazione del capitano rossonero.*



questi due non sono un problema, può starci chiunque di loro..l'importante è mettere De Jong-Bonaventura..che l'allenatore improvvisato stia imparando????


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me può andare bene ma tanto si staffettano per forza perchè Montolivo più di un'ora non può farla.



Spero che Montolivo possa fare almeno 45 minuti. Ci serve assolutamente gente tecnica a centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Spero che Montolivo possa fare almeno 45 minuti. Ci serve assolutamente gente tecnica a centrocampo.



Eh magari gioca 30' stavolta e si vede come va.

Col Napoli secondo me tenteranno di farlo partire titolare, ovviamente poi verrebbe sostituito


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh magari gioca 30' stavolta e si vede come va.
> 
> Col Napoli secondo me tenteranno di farlo partire titolare, ovviamente poi verrebbe sostituito



Anche secondo me. Comunque col Napoli sarebbe purtroppo non la partita più indicata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Dicembre 2014)

Spero non si riveli un macello col beneplacido del Windcutter, arriviamo là con la "nomea" dei ladri, come quando ci massacrarono prima della partita di champions.


----------



## folletto (6 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Una coppia di terzini a dir poco imbarazzante


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Dicembre 2014)

*Così in campo domani:*


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Così in campo domani:*



Escludendo le 3 defezioni in difesa e Torres in condizioni imbarazzanti, dal centrocampo in su è la miglior formazione schierabile al momento.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Escludendo le 3 defezioni in difesa e Torres in condizioni imbarazzanti, dal centrocampo in su è la miglior formazione schierabile al momento.



concordo, anche se a vedere quella difesa e il povero Rami lì in mezzo, c'è da piangere..

ah, e aspettiamoci Bonera che non fa una diagonale o si perde l'uomo su calcio d'angolo, regalandogli il gol..


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> concordo, anche se a vedere quella difesa e il povero Rami lì in mezzo, c'è da piangere..
> 
> ah, e aspettiamoci Bonera che non fa una diagonale o si perde l'uomo su calcio d'angolo, regalandogli il gol..



Eh, ma con Alex, Abate e De Sciglio ancora fuori non si può fare chissà cosa.
Mi auguro rientrino tutti e 3 già a partire dal match col Napoli.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh, ma con Alex, Abate e De Sciglio ancora fuori non si può fare chissà cosa.
> Mi auguro rientrino tutti e 3 già a partire dal match col Napoli.



il problema è se saranno tutti al 100%, e purtroppo non credo


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Dicembre 2014)

Vinciamo facile.
Il Genoa e gasperini sono solo dei sopravvalutati
Una bolla di sapone.

Torres deve stare in panchina, abbiamo il campione (unico) menez e deve giocare lui come punta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Coppia di terzini oscena, però il centrocampo è buono.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Visto che già 2 utenti sono stati bannati, vi ricordo:

http://www.milanworld.net/copia-incolla-una-settimana-di-ban-vt18637.html#post593882


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Così in campo domani:*


la stessa di domenica scorsa a parte De Jong.

mi sembra un fatto positivo, fermo restando che ovviamente aspetto i terzini e montolivo


----------



## 666psycho (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Vinciamo facile.
> Il Genoa e gasperini sono solo dei sopravvalutati
> Una bolla di sapone.
> 
> Torres deve stare in panchina, abbiamo il campione (unico) menez e deve giocare lui come punta.



non sarei cosi ottimista..


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

finalmente,se confermato,da centrocampo in su la formazione mi garba parecchio...monto de jong e jack come centrocampo mi piace tanto e con elsha menez honda abbiamo qualità e velocità....


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Così in campo domani:*



voglio vedere se bonaventura ormai è titolare fisso in quel ruolo o con il ritorno di muntari viene messo di nuovo in discussione...spero di no...


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Dicembre 2014)

Finisce X.


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non sarei cosi ottimista..



+1

La nostra difesa mi spaventa molto più del genoa


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2014)

il genoa ha veramente un'ottima squadra...


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se il centrocampo sarà quello, da oggi si potrà capire dove possiamo arrivare, specie se al completo..per me possiamo avere un buonissimo 11 iniziale, peccato aver avuto parecchi infortuni finora, ma con uno o due innesti a Gennaio si risolleva la stagione..


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Così in campo domani:*



Formazione che condivido,Montolivo non può essere pronto per partire dall'inizio.
P.S. Speriamo che Armero non combini vaccate...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Armero no per favore, domenica in una partita semplice ha fatto un rigore e smarcato due volte l'avversario davanti alla nostra area con pregevoli assist
piuttosto Bonera a sx e Poli a dx


----------



## Doctore (7 Dicembre 2014)

oggi non potro vedere la partita vediamo se il milan vince anche stavolta...se porto male io sono pronto a disdire sky e far tornare il milan sul tetto del mondo


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oggi non potro vedere la partita vediamo se il milan vince anche stavolta...se porto male io sono pronto a disdire sky e far tornare il milan sul tetto del mondo



tranquillo, per come siamo messi, anche se disdici al massimo arriviamo sul tetto del quartierino


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> oggi non potro vedere la partita vediamo se il milan vince anche stavolta...se porto male io sono pronto a disdire sky e far tornare il milan sul tetto del mondo




Hahahaha


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Dicembre 2014)

*Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.

GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini


MILAN: Diego Lopez; Bonera, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, de Jong, Bonaventura; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Abbiati, Agazzi, Zaccardo, Zapata, Poli, Saponara, van Ginkel, Niang, Pazzini, Torres. All. Inzaghi*


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonera e montolivo...ho i brividi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...



Lentolivo e Bonera  per fortuna mi evito altri insulti oggi .


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...



Bah,Montolivo dall'inizio non mi convince.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...



Ottima formazione, sopratutto a centrocampo. Grande Inzaghi per una volta. Grandissimo, finalmente un centrocampo decente, quello titolare. Giusto inserire subito Montolivo o non riprenderà mai la forma. Al massimo lo si può sostituire con van Ginkel a partita in corso. Unica nota dolente della formazione è quel Bonera messo lì. Io ho sempre il fiato sospeso quando scende lui in campo.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera terzino. Non ho parole...


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2014)

Purtroppo l'alternativa a Bonera si chiama Zaccardo. L'unica era di mettere Poli.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sono curioso di vedere se siamo effettivamente in crescita o se la vittoria contro l'Udinese è stata figlia della pochezza degli avversari.


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

dobbiamo tirare fuori gli attributi e sfruttare l'ennesimo passo falso de napoli, DOBBIAMO FARE QUELLO CHE NON HA FATTO LA ROMA IERI. pochi cavoli, si scende in campo per vincere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...



Dopo gli ultimi risultati, dobbiamo tornare da Genova con i 3 punti. Senza se e senza ma. La formazione va bene, soprattutto considerando le assenze. Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

se Montolivo torna quello di due anni fa è oro che cola, di certo oggi non ci possiamo aspettare una prestazione super, ma intanto vedremo un centrocampo più tecnico e capiremo QUANTO ci è mancato il "capitano"..l'unico dubbio è sulla posizione, lui e De Jong insieme forse sono meglio in un centrocampo a due..spero comunque che il suo impiego spiazzi un pò il Genoa, dato che lui con Inzaghi non s'è mai visto giocare


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ho i brividi ..


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vincere


----------



## colcuoresivince (7 Dicembre 2014)

poteva mettere ram' terzino e zapata centrle, perchè bonera perchè


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...


Ecco Van Ginkel già panchinato


----------



## 666psycho (7 Dicembre 2014)

Rischioso mettere montolivo dall'inizio, avrei preferito Van Ginkel...ormai 
Forza Milan communque sperando di fare 3 punti!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali. Per il Milan torna Montolivo dal 1'.
> 
> GENOA: Perin; Roncaglia, De Maio, Izzo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Sturaro, Antonelli; Iago, Matri, Perotti. A disp.: Lamanna, Prisco, Antonini, Marchese, Edenilson, Rosi, Greco, Lestienne, Rincon, Mussis, Fetfatzidis, Pinilla. All. Gasperini
> 
> ...



E te pareva che sto incapace doveva cambiare... Van Ginkel doveva essere titolare


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2014)

partita veramente difficile, loro sono obbiettivamente molto più organizzati


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

La prestazione indegna di Strootman ieri pensavo fosse servita come lezione ad Inzaghi, Montoltivo già titolare è un rischio. Avrei messo ancora van Ginkel.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> se Montolivo torna quello di due anni fa è oro che cola, di certo oggi non ci possiamo aspettare una prestazione super, ma intanto vedremo un centrocampo più tecnico e capiremo QUANTO ci è mancato il "capitano"..l'unico dubbio è sulla posizione, lui e De Jong insieme forse sono meglio in un centrocampo a due..spero comunque che il suo impiego spiazzi un pò il Genoa, dato che lui con Inzaghi non s'è mai visto giocare



Montolivo tornerà oro che cola quando ritornerà davanti alla difesa e non mezz'ala.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bravo Armero


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonera maledetto


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente si vede un po' di pressing


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sempre il stesso, maledetto egoista


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

A montolivo la dovevi dare cavolo


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

bravo Menez ma il pallone doveva allargarlo a destra


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bella azione però doveva dargliela a Montolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Boh, ma Inzaghi glielo dice a Menez di passarla ogni tanto? Capisco farlo giocare dove vuole, però qualche rimprovero sarebbe gradito


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

ma Bonera che pennella??????

peccato che Elsha non c'è arrivato


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bravo lo stesso Bonaventura.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

attenzione che già Mexes cominciare a dare gli abbracci in area


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

dobbiamo gestire meglio la palla. troppi palloni buttati via frettolosamente

elsha poi deve farsi furbo... invece che tentare il dribbling doveva proteggere il pallone con tutto il corpo. il difensore lo travolgeva ed era rigore


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

incredibile Bonaventura che sulla ripartenza va quasi a fare la punta bruciando tutti in avanti, ma quanto caspio corre?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Era meglio mettere Van ginkel al posto di Montolivo


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma che fallo è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era meglio mettere Van ginkel al posto di Montolivo



Non e una sorpreso. Stesso sbaglio che sta commettendo la Roma con Strootman.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che brutta partita.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che brutta partita.



già... non passiamo metà campo neanche per sbaglio


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

El Shaarawy però quando riceve certi palloni deve bruciare il campo. Si fa recuperare da tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma ste entrate in ritardo su Montolivo vi sembrano un caso? A me no.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Montolivo è imbarazzante quando è in forma, figuriamoci dopo un lungo infortunio...


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma come si fa a far giocare mortolivo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non si regge manco in piedi Dormolivo..ma l'amico deve giocare


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

uno dei tre trequartisti però deve scendere a prendersi palla... non si può andare avanti a lanci


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Quelli di Sky "Montolivo sta reggendo bene fisicamente"  Peggio di così potrebbe solo decomporsi sul campo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

0 pressing


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

niente via al 3° passaggio di fila si butta via palla


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma diamine bonera perche fa sempre le cose complicate?


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non sembra una partita di calcio. Pura confusione. Tutti addosso al pallone.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Menez sembra in una di quelle giornate in cui "gioco perché solo per farvi un favore"


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma segnaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se lo sbagliava Torres processo infinito.

Che sbaglio assurdo di Menez


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ecco appunto....


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma come fai a tirare cosi contro perin cavolo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

No Menez. Che occasione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma i telecronisti Sky bevono? 
"Perin ha anticipato il tiro incorciato" - Menez ha tirato dritto su di lui


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma cos'era sto tacco Dormolì...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma i telecronisti Sky bevono?
> "Perin ha anticipato il tiro incorciato" - Menez ha tirato dritto su di lui



Perin ha fatto proprio quello. Menez ha tirato a testa bassa... se calciava sul primo palo era go


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Montolivo si sta accasciando è praticamente scoppiato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Con il centrocampo "titolare" sembriamo peggio che con quello del ultima settimana. Ma e assurdo


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ecco ti pareva....

1-0 Genoa


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ancora bonera....non è possibile


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo si sta accasciando è praticamente scoppiato



a me sembran tutti scoppiati


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Antonelli


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Finita

E quando ne vinciamo due di fila?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Era ovvio, stanno facendo quello che vogliono. 
Pippo, mai sentita la parola "pressing"?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

ZAMPINO DI BONERA   

Ecco. Gol subito su palla inattiva tanto per cambiare.


Ma sto Mortolivo e veramente in condizione oscena


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Genoa SETTE calci d'angolo in mezzora, assurdo. E Bonera s'è perso Antonelli, che tassa...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

vantaggio meritato... hanno giocato solo loro


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quanti corner sono che abbiamo subito? Su palla inattiva non ci siamo mai, mai!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vi prego cacciate l'incapace in panca non ne posso più


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sempre l'amico di selfie Bonera... sempre lui.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vantaggio meritatissimo, Il Milan non è sceso in campo


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fa sempre lo stesso errore Bonera, che schifo


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Goal su calcio d'angolo ed errore di Bonera. E dominati fisicamente dal Genoa. Molto bene.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tre ore dormolivo


----------



## hiei87 (7 Dicembre 2014)

A livello di ritmo, giochiamo un calcio che sarebbe stato antiquato negli anni '60.
Vabbè, se non altro abbiamo il mago dei calci piazzati Gianni Vio, quindi da calcio piazzato non prendiamo mai gol....


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Abbiamo fatto 5 minuti di pressing, poi siamo morti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mi raccomando, contratto fino al 2020 per Inzaghi e compagnia cosi che i soliti Bonera & Montolivo giocano a presencdire ancora per anni. Tanto, noi giochiamo senza pressing, cosi 'l eta non e un problema


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonera è una tassa ma purtroppo qua la colpa è di Inzaghi che vuole sempre mettere i suoi amici


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, contratto fino al 2020 per Inzaghi e compagnia cosi che i soliti Bonera & Montolivo giocano a presencdire ancora per anni



Inzaghi come Ferguson e Bonera come Giggs, il modello United


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

La devi passareeeee


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bonera è una tassa ma purtroppo qua la colpa è di Inzaghi che vuole sempre mettere i suoi amici



Bonera... Non ho mai visto un giocatore incidere così tanto in negativo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Menez mentalmente e al livello di Muntari. Assurdo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Passala Menez ti prego.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Loro dietro concedono tantissimo. Una squadra seria gliene avrebbe fatti già 2-3.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

E quando segnamo


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

niente, non riusciamo a fare 2 passaggi di fila fatti bene.

a rivedere il replay del gol c'è da strapparsi i capelli, Bonera che sembrava alle prese con l'incredibile Hulk


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Due squadre allenate da due scappati di casa


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mi spiegate perché stiamo perdendo contro questi profughi???


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Armero sta giocando bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ancora una volta regalo di Bonera ...


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perché stiamo perdendo contro questi profughi???



Bonera+Catenaccio.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

A quanto sono quotati Pazzini e poli nel secondo tempo? La festa degli amichetti oggi


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perché stiamo perdendo contro questi profughi???



non abbiamo allenatore


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due squadre allenate da due scappati di casa



Si ma la nostra rosa è 20 volte più forte dai.. solo che abbiamo l'incapce


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due squadre allenate da due scappati di casa



Intanto il nostro allenatore entusiasmante ha inciso nuovamente in negativo con le scelte Bonera & Montolivo


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non segneremo mai


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dormolivo è più lento della lentezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mia nonna e piu veloce di Montolivo. Non puo giocare a calcion in condizioni del genere


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Armero mio nuovo idolo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia montolivo


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bonera+Catenaccio.



veramente..persino Armero non sta giocando male, il che la dice lunga sul livello del Genoa, che finora ha fatto buone partite solo perchè le altre sono persino peggio, questa serie A è scarsissima..il problema è che Bonera è tre categorie peggio anche del colombiano.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma contro chi c. stiamo perdendo?!?!?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sto Genoa e niente di che, ma Bonera, Montolivo e il egoismo di Menez li fanno sembrare il Real Madrid


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sempre in bocca gliela tirate


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che palle sto Perin


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

E' il solo Bonera a rovinare tutto in campo, l'ho detto nel pre-partita. Dormolivo è passabile, dai. Ma Bonera rovina tutto. Ogni volta che è in campo pare stia giocando al Reality La Talpa, con l'infiltrato che dirotta il gruppo.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

noooo, bravo comunque Jack


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahahahahah Bonera salva sulla riga


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che didastro


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ahahaha le comiche


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma contro chi c. stiamo perdendo?!?!?



E' quello che dicevo prima...ma veramente: siamo scesi in campo come se stessimo affrontando il Real....

Edit: Armeroftl


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Armero e Bonaventura stanno giocando molto bene.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia. Date un allenatore a questa squadra per la carità di Dio.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Manco un contropiede sappiamo fare


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

il povero diego lopez, morirà giovane dopo questi pochi mesi di milan... il cuore non gli regge


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

difesa colabrodo, comunque..più di una volta abbiamo rischiato per incomprensioni e disattenzioni difensive..finora ci è andata bene ma in area stanno entrando cani e porci, prima o poi passano al secondo gol, sicuro


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

tre del genoa da soli in area sul cross 

Perotti sembra Figo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Giochiamo in 9 con due amici del allenatore in campo a caso.


Ma poi c'era gente qui che voleva pagare 4mil netti a De Jong?



Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Date un allenatore a questa squadra per la carità di Dio.



.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che confusione


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo delle statue


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma non è che stiamo giocando contro il Barcellona?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vorrei sapere cosa ha fatto il nostro Ferguson da giugno


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che partita incredibile. Difese inesistenti ma soprattutto la nostra. Speriamo bene nel secondo tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2014)

ci stanno massacrando


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il ritorno del Capitone...


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il povero diego lopez, morirà giovane dopo questi pochi mesi di milan... il cuore non gli regge





Da Marcelo ad....Armero più o meno la stessa cosa...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

meno male non abito a Milano... passerei guai per quante offese tirerei a questi scappati di casa


----------



## Dexter (7 Dicembre 2014)

Inzaghi se ne deve andare, primi 30 minuti ridicoli


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Raga aldilà di tutto non meritiamo di perdere. Cioè davanti si son mangiati di tutto, che poi dietro facciano pena è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma non è che stiamo giocando contro il Barcellona?



no, per Pellegatti siamo NOI il Barcellona, infatti s'è visto..come al solito atteggiamento difensivo e attendista, inconcepibile non provare ad attaccare e a fare la partita, contro il Genoa poi, lasciando pure alle squadrette il pallino del gioco.
quì bisogna cambiare proprio modo di ragionare, e allenatore..perchè non avevamo neanche cominciato male, poi ci siamo spenti, eppure anche nei momenti di fiacca abbiamo avuto un paio di palle gol, una squadra seria ora sarebbe in vantaggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2014)

armero a me fa proprio defecare, che scempio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Dicembre 2014)

Gran bel Milan, Bonera e Armero a parte. Il primo tempo doveva finire in pareggio, ma davanti siamo stati troppo sciuponi. E ultimamente al Genoa gli va davvero tutto bene. 

Ottimo Montolivo, è un recupero importantissimo in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il grandissimo capitano Dormolivo, detto oro colato (sì, per il Genoa)


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonaventura l'unico che ha giocato bene. Anche Armero, mi devo ricredere su di lui sta giocando molto bene.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2014)

partita che staremmo vincendo tranquillamente se non fosse per l'infiltrato e per quell'altro affetto da fenomenite acuta


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fine primo tempo:

*Profughi - Scappati di Casa* 1 - 0


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Si sono svegliati gli ultimi 10 minuti. Male de jong e Menez. Montolivo, considerando che rientra oggi dal primo minuto non mi sta dispiacendo. Io metterei Van Ginkel per aumetare la qualità, e Torres o Pazzini per dare più profonditá e alzare la squadra. 

Mi auguro che il genoa fisicamente cali. Sennò é inspiegabile che solo noi dopo 60 minuti scoppiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Allenatore mediocre.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Armero non ha fatto niente di male, anzi anche un paio di recuperi buoni. Non capisco perchè queste critiche. E' scarso ok, ma sta giocando sicuramente meglio rispetto ad altri


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Squadra lunghissima, errori clamorosi.......idem il genoa.......e i cronisti di Sky "partita bellissima!!!!!!"


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Montolivo non è ancora al top. È meglio farlo uscire.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Squadra lunghissima, errori clamorosi.......idem il genoa.......e i cronisti di Sky "partita bellissima!!!!!!"



Questi pare stiano facendo la telecronaca di Real - Bayern. "Partita bellissima, che ritmi, il Marassi è una bolgia" rotfl


----------



## Morghot (7 Dicembre 2014)

al gol ci siamo svegliati dai, un pareggino lo meritiamo anche... ma quando ti mangi tutte queste occasioni c'è solo da temere il peggio.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Primo tempo incredibile, abbiamo rinunciato a giocare come se affrontassimo il Barcellona.

se gli facciamo tirare 7-8 calci d'angolo in 30 minuti ci sta di subire un goal.

in questo momento io non sono neanche irritato con bonera ma con Inzaghi e tutta la squadra.

menez da 4


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gran bel Milan, Bonera e Armero a parte*. Il primo tempo doveva finire in pareggio, ma davanti siamo stati troppo sciuponi. E ultimamente al Genoa gli va davvero tutto bene.
> 
> Ottimo Montolivo, è un recupero importantissimo in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Come al solito e la tassa "amici italiani" a costarci caro, oggi con Bonera e Montolivo.

Dopo sicuramente pagheremo anche le tasse Poli e Pazzini


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Menez oggi necessiterebbe di 3-4 palloni. Un'azione lo testimonia: Jack da solo dinanzi la porta e lui cerca il dribbling a rientrare. Realmente potevamo parlare di un'altra partita.


----------



## Alex (7 Dicembre 2014)

hanno fatto qualcosa solo dopo avere preso il goal.. mai una volta che facciano due partite decenti di fila


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come al solito e la tassa "amici italiani" a costarci caro, oggi con Bonera e Montolivo.
> 
> Dopo sicuramente pagheremo anche le tasse Poli e Pazzini



Mi sembra scontato l'inserimento di poli e pazzini invece di Torres e van ginkel


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

migliore in campo dei nostri assolutamente BONAVENTURA, il resto è uno scempio, una landa desolata... ogni volta che a napoli fanno cavolate... noi siamo sempre pronti a graziarli peggio della roma con la rubentus


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è ancora al top. È meglio farlo uscire.



Il problema e che questo si sapeva. Non si puo partire con lui titolare in una partita talmente importante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

"Per il Milan si stanno scaldando Poli e Pazzini" - Sky

Non posso commentare


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Si scaldano poli e Pazzini...


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

Molto male sia De Jong che Montolivo

Montolivo ha gestito male molti palloni. Fisicamente non c'è proprio. Ma inzaghi dorme? non lo vedi che non è pronto?

De Jong nullo in fase di costruzione. Essien da questo punto di vista è più bravo senza dubbio


PS. penso che Diego lopez già odi alla grande Armero


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> "Per il Milan si stanno scaldando Poli e Pazzini" - Sky
> 
> Non posso commentare



Lo fanno apposta, non è possibile.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Si ma io non ce la faccio più a vedere sempre gli amici in campo,basta diamine


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> "Per il Milan si stanno scaldando Poli e Pazzini" - Sky
> 
> Non posso commentare



Assurdo


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

Strano ma vero. Bonera in marcatura su Antonelli autore del gol su angolo e vantaggio per il Genoa. Sembra che per i tiri in porta il riferimento sia il portiere, nel senso che si deve colpire lui. Menez *non è una 1a punta* checchè ne dica Inzaghi. Il professore Bonera lo manderei volentieri ad insegnare in altri lidi. Honda spettatore non pagante. Per tutti coloro che hanno sghignazzato per i 10minuti di Montolivo contro l'Udinese, ad averne altri 10 come lui. Inzaghi 14 partire ed aspetto ancora che ne azzecchi una. Per alcuni forumisti vorrei dire che le partite per commentarle bisogna vederle e non fidarsi di chi le racconta.
Il tutto porta all'1-0 a favore del Genoa.


----------



## O Animal (7 Dicembre 2014)

Adesso entra il Pazzo e in clima "derby" fa una tripletta... sognare non costa nulla...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Lo fanno apposta, non è possibile.



Il club piu ridicolo al mondo con il allenatore piu ridicolo al mondo.

Bella coppia


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Rami - Zapata - Mexes - Armero
Van Ginkel - De Jong - Jack

e l'avremmo vinta easy. Devono giocare gli amici, però.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> "Per il Milan si stanno scaldando Poli e Pazzini" - Sky
> 
> Non posso commentare



Speriamo si riscaldino talmente tanto da andare in autocombustione.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

chi critica Armero non ricorda le prestazioni di The Scempio


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> migliore in campo dei nostri assolutamente BONAVENTURA, il resto è uno scempio, una landa desolata... ogni volta che a napoli fanno cavolate... noi siamo sempre pronti a graziarli peggio della roma con la rubentus



per me non stiamo facendo male, abbiamo fatto anche delle belle azioni ma abbiamo pochi giocatori capaci di far gol, creiamo ma non concretizziamo..


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Adesso entra il Pazzo e in clima "derby" fa una tripletta... sognare non costa nulla...



Adesso mi levo pantaloni e boxer e mi trombo Kate Upton......sognare non costa nulla....


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi si rischia l'imbarcata contro i Gasperini boys


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me non stiamo facendo male, abbiamo fatto anche delle belle azioni ma abbiamo pochi giocatori capaci di far gol, creiamo ma non concretizziamo..



diciamo che facciamo bene e male insieme, perchè sostanzialmente abbiamo due blocchi di giocatori, quelli bravi e gli scarsi 

i primi infatti stanno facendo bene (Bonaventura, incredibilmente Armero, a tratti Menez anche se è fumoso ed egoista come al solito) e gli altri stanno facendo male (Mortovivo, Bonera, Elsha che è troppo spento)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Adesso mi levo pantaloni e boxer e mi trombo Kate Upton......sognare non costa nulla....



Direi che e piu probabile il tuo successo che la tripletta di Pazzini...



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Rami - Zapata - Mexes - Armero
> Van Ginkel - De Jong - Jack
> 
> e l'avremmo vinta easy. Devono giocare gli amici, però.



Ma ormai e tutta la stagione che si sa quale sia la formazione migliore ma Inzaghi semplicemente non la vuole e si affida ai amici della spiaggia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Altro bel cross di Armero, purtroppo senza punte non funziona


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Honda che fenomeno, bisogna scendere di nuovo tutti dal carro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque anche De Jong oggi non ne azzeca una


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Honda che fenomeno, bisogna scendere di nuovo tutti dal carro



è la società coi suoi proclami che porta sfiga, dai, non è possibile che ogni volta che elogiano pubblicamente qualcuno inizia subito la parabola discendente


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Elsha e Jack stanno giocando da soli.


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

siamo comici


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma Inzaghi che cavolo gli ha detto negli spogliatoi??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Genoa ora ci sta dominando. E assurdo. Siamo molli, svogliati, senza strategia e senza punta. Sembrano 11 che giocano un po insieme a caso, sempre caminando.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi che cavolo gli ha detto negli spogliatoi??



fate peggio del primo tempo


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Inzaghi portato con le orecchie a scuola da, udite udite, Gasperini


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma sto Perotti da dove è uscito?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi che cavolo gli ha detto negli spogliatoi??



"Ragazzi tranquili che tra un po entrano Pazzini e Poli a darvi una mano e iniziare il assalto finale"


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mexes


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia qua manco le cose basilari


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Certo che vedendo questa squadra mi chiedo che facciano a Milanello durante la settimana.


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

non abbiamo un minimo di gioco...seedorf dopo qualche settimana che era arrivato fu capace di farci fare partite straordinarie contro squadre come juve e atletico madrid...pippo e da 4 mesi che è ns allenatore...ma niente...facciamo sempre una fatica esagerata....


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo molli come mozzarelle, che pena.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2014)

I cambi Pippo !!! I cambi


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Poli


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonaventura che fa tutto lui, attacca difende tira mette giù l'avversario


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Poli per Monto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dentro Poli, fuori Montolivo.

Niente Van Ginkel.

Inzaghi da prendere a pugni ripetutamente. Maledetto incapace


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I cambi Pippo !!! I cambi



Il primo da cambiare sarebbe lui


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Che strazio


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

L'unitile sta per entrare


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Entra l'inutile Poli


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ecco entra quello che imposta l'azione, siamo a cavallo.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia a Inzaghi,


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Van Ginkel no eh?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vabbe, giocando in 8-9 e con un allenatore che fa parte della squadra avversaria contro 11 e un allenatore ci sta perdere a Genova


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fuori il Capitone, dentro l'Inutile.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma io non capisco con quale logica faccia entrare poli(apparte il procuratore)


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Un cambio da genio della tattica. Chapeau.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Entra anche Pazzini.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

ma Van Ginkel proprio non lo vede? Poli per Montolivo = un cesso per un cesso

rimpiango il momento in cui ho detto che il "capitano" poteva giocare


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non ne posso più


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Quest'incapace di pseudo allenatore aveva avuto la fortuna di ritrovarsi un centrocampo decente e cosa fa? La settimana dopo rimesta tutto, un genio di stupidità e incompetenza.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo molli come fette di bresaola. Tanto per restare in tema.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pazzini


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Esce Honda entra Pazzini.

Altro mega cambio.


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo proprio una squadra da metà classifica: una volta si vince, un paio di pareggini, qualche sconfitta nei match importanti, una vittoria di mazzo e di nuovo coi pareggini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ed ecco, puntuale come un Rolex, Spazzini. 
De Maio si starà leccando i baffi.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pareggiamo in extremis tranquilli. Inzaghi ha il fattore C.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ripeto: Con la nostra rosa potevamo essere li con la Roma a questo punto della stagione, ma senza allenatore serio ma con uno che fa giocare i suoi amici scarsi non si va da nessuna parte. 

OGNI maledetta partita sbaglia la formazione iniziale(la migliore formazione per ora era quella contro 'l Udinese) e non impara niente, sempre la stessa mentalita da provinciale.

Non ne posso piu, che schifo totale.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Con la nostra rosa potevamo essere li con la Roma a questo punto della stagione, ma senza allenatore serio ma con uno che fa giocare i suoi amici scarsi non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> OGNI maledetta partita sbaglia la formazione iniziale(la migliore formazione per ora era quella contro 'l Udinese) e non impara niente, sempre la stessa mentalita da provinciale.
> 
> Non ne posso piu, che schifo totale.



Quoto


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

elsha è inutile....


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Con la nostra rosa potevamo essere li con la Roma a questo punto della stagione, ma senza allenatore serio ma con uno che fa giocare i suoi amici scarsi non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> OGNI maledetta partita sbaglia la formazione iniziale*(la migliore formazione per ora era quella contro 'l Udinese) *e non impara niente, sempre la stessa mentalita da provinciale.
> 
> Non ne posso piu, che schifo totale.



Solo perchè non l'ha scelta lui ma era obbligata.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Solo perchè non l'ha scelta lui ma era obbligata.



Il che fa capire l'incapacità di questo essere


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Con la nostra rosa potevamo essere li con la Roma a questo punto della stagione, ma senza allenatore serio ma con uno che fa giocare i suoi amici scarsi non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> OGNI maledetta partita sbaglia la formazione iniziale(la migliore formazione per ora era quella contro 'l Udinese) e non impara niente, sempre la stessa mentalita da provinciale.
> 
> Non ne posso piu, che schifo totale.



Io rimpiango Allegri


----------



## O Animal (7 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango Allegri



Calma con le bestemmie...


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Calma con le bestemmie...



Faccio fatica a ricordare uno schifo del genere


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma non scherziamo. Allegri è un fuoriclasse in confronto a questo incapace.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ci manca più faccia entrare Abbiati, almeno gli amici saranno tutti in campo...
La cosa peggiore è che in settimana continueremo, come sempre, a sorbiri gli elogi al genio della tattica, della motivazione e dei dettagli...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mi dispiace per giocatori seri come De Jong, Diego Lopez, Bonaventura, Rami e un paio d'altri di trovasi in questa societa oramai ridicola dove non conta la meritocrazia ma 'l amicizia con il pseudo-allenatore e iil nostro famoso condor.


----------



## 13-33 (7 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango Allegri



Io Clarence


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Entra Niang.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma perché toglie Elsha? 
Lo sa che stiamo perdendo?


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonera ti odio con tutto me stesso


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

ma quanto manca???? non vedo l'ora che finisca 

se ieri abbiamo deriso la Roma per non aver approfittato del passo falso della juve, noi siamo molto peggio, e da inizio anno..non riusciamo a fare due vittorie di fila, e ogni volta che possiamo recuperar punti sulle avversarie canniamo clamorosamente..esonero immediato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma perché toglie Elsha?
> Lo sa che stiamo perdendo?



Stessa logica del cambio Poli-Mortolivo: "non capisco un c"


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Niang???


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma perché toglie Elsha?
> Lo sa che stiamo perdendo?



Ma cosa vuoi che ne sappia...


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

quando finisce questo scempio....


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me non dorme la notte per pensare a questi scempi di cambi!


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> ma quanto manca???? non vedo l'ora che finisca
> 
> se ieri abbiamo deriso la Roma per non aver approfittato del passo falso della juve, noi siamo molto peggio, e da inizio anno..non riusciamo a fare due vittorie di fila, e ogni volta che possiamo recuperar punti sulle avversarie canniamo clamorosamente..*esonero immediato*



campa cavallo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

la domenica possiamo anche organizzarci per fare altro... non ne vale più la pena seguire questi


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma la chiudessero sti genoani


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Gol di Pinilla quotato a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Inzaghi portato a lezione da niente popo di meno che... Gasperson


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma vaff...


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> campa cavallo



dai, messi sotto dal Genoa, manco fosse il Real Madrid..solo una società di incompetenti potrebbe tenerlo..ora non so se sono incompetenti fino a questo punto, ma in malafede lo sono di sicuro, per continuare a tenere questo yes-man.

aspetto con ansia le dichiarazioni del post-partita  le solite frasi trite e ritrite, speriamo non dica che abbiamo giocato bene, ma purtroppo non mi stupirebbe


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inzaghi portato a lezione da niente popo di meno che... Gasperson



Io lo sapevo. Infatti ho messo le mani avanti. Domenica abbiamo vinto solo perchè abbiamo affrontato una squadra immonda allenata da uno peggio di lui. Forse l'unico in Serie A.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Genoa 3°


----------



## Alex (7 Dicembre 2014)

partita indecente


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> dai, messi sotto dal Genoa, manco fosse il Real Madrid..solo una società di incompetenti potrebbe tenerlo..ora non so se sono incompetenti fino a questo punto, ma in malafede lo sono di sicuro, per continuare a tenere questo yes-man.
> 
> aspetto con ansia le dichiarazioni del post-partita  le solite frasi trite e ritrite, speriamo non dica che abbiamo giocato bene, ma purtroppo non mi stupirebbe



Non lo cacceranno MAI


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

"Ad oggi è difficile essere più forti di questo Milan".


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fortuna che la vedo in russo e non corro il rischio di dover sentire le interviste... ammazzerei qualcuno


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

Basta così, mi risparmio gli ultimi 10 minuti. Ho già buttato oltre un'ora a vedere stò schifo

Un'altra partita così e penso di staccare per un pò


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la domenica possiamo anche organizzarci per fare altro... non ne vale più la pena seguire questi



Quoto.

Ormai se perdiamo o vinciamo cambia poco, con questa incapace non si va da nessuna parte.

Meglio farne a meno di giornate del genere e aspettare il giorno del suo esonero. Mi hanno distrutto il piacere di guardare il Milan. Anche quando non si poteva vincere niente con Leonardo, la passione rimaneva, ma questi qui me la distruggono.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma non poteva mettere Van Ginkel al posto di Poli?


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Ad oggi è difficile essere più forti di questo Milan".



Chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma vi rendete conto che Mr Entusiamo ha fatto peggiorare la prestazione della squadra con il suo discorso all' intervallo e i suoi cambi? Una cosa incredibile.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto?



Inzaghi


----------



## Nicco (7 Dicembre 2014)

Niang colpo finale, Inzaghi è un troll.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Spaccherei la televisione in testa al falso entrenador per la rabbia.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dobbiamo ricordare che veniamo da un ottavo posto cit.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

a gennaio/giugno è ormai scontata la cessione di uno o più tra Elsha/desciglio/bonaventura


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sturaro....
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## hiei87 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pazzini piange, ma deve ancora toccare un pallone dall'inizio del campionato. Ah già..il gol che s'è mangiato a porta vuota contro l'Udinese...


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sarà troppo tardi quando questo incompetente non siederá sulla panchina del milan. Non si può giocare senza regista nel calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vedo e prevedo: Inzaghi: "anche la Juve ha perso contro il Genoa che è una grandissima squadra..."


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ma in che ruolo gioca Niang? Non sto capendo più nulla.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

C'è entusiasmo, Inzaghi grande motivatore, ma vaff...

il nuovo Ferguson  contratto fino al 2020  in Inghilterra l'avrebbero cacciato prima di subito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nel secondo tempo calo fisico imbarazzante. Con i ringraziamenti di Tognaccini. Alla fine il Genoa dopo il goal si è difeso in 10, non è che abbia fatto chissà cosa rispetto a noi. 

La classifica rispecchia il valore della rosa, ossia zona EL.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

*Genoa - Milan 1-0 

FINALE*


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> C'è entusiasmo, Inzaghi grande motivatore, ma vaff...
> 
> il nuovo Ferguson  contratto fino al 2020  in Inghilterra l'avrebbero cacciato prima di subito



In qualsiasi squadra lo avrebbero cacciato


----------



## folletto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Roba da vergognarsi


----------



## malos (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bella questa esecuzione del calcio piazzato, menomale che c'è il mago a milanello.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo calo fisico imbarazzante. Con i ringraziamenti di Tognaccini. Alla fine il Genoa dopo il goal si è difeso in 10, non è che abbia fatto chissà cosa rispetto a noi.
> 
> La classifica rispecchia il valore della rosa, ossia zona EL.



Ma anche no, la squadra è da CL, l'allenatore è da eccellenza


----------



## Giangy (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fortuna che non riesco ha vedere le partite, nell'tablet, ma seguo solo da diretta


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Dicembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 5
Bonera 5
Rami 6,5
Mexes 6
Armero 5,5
De Jong 5
Bonaventura 4
Montolivo 6
El Shaarawy 5
Menez 5
Honda 5

Poli 6
Pazzini s.v.
Niang 4


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

basta per Dio, basta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

senza parole...oddio si può perdere...però non cosi per favore...senza grinta senza voglia...dobbiamo mangiarci l'erba....e invece siamo molli come l'erba bagnata...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 5
> Bonera 5
> Rami 6,5
> Mexes 6
> ...



Jack 4??? Ma se è stato il migliore??


----------



## 13-33 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Grande partita grande calcio grande intensita grande enthusiasmo tutto a posto raggazzi siamo sulla strada giusta


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Io non ce la faccio più. E tutte le volte ci cado per vederli. Mi devo forzare a non vederli più finché questo incompetente non viene esonerato o comuqnue non siederá più sulla panchina del Milan. Basta. Non mi va nemmeno di fare le pagelle. Niente.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2014)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Grande partita grande calcio grande intensita grande enthusiasmo tutto a posto raggazzi siamo sulla strada giusta



Il risultato non conta, noi non guardiamo la classifica!


----------



## diavolo (7 Dicembre 2014)

Via Inzaghi prima di subito.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> senza parole...oddio si può perdere...però non cosi per favore...senza grinta senza voglia...dobbiamo mangiarci l'erba....e invece siamo molli come l'erba bagnata...



Siamo sempre molli é questa la cosa che mi incavolare. E nessuno che glielo sbatte in faccia a quell'incompetente. Nessuno.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo tempo peggio del primo. Continuamo a perdere punti. Milan imbarazzante.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2014)

manco un tiro in porta nel secondo tempo, imbarazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2014)

sconfitta meritatissima

facciamo ridere

niang è un'allucinazione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Perdita di tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Prestazione scandalosa.


----------



## R41D3N (7 Dicembre 2014)

Fatico a ricordare un Milan peggio di questo, squadra indecifrabile, senza gioco e personalità, mai capace di gestire un vantaggio o di rimediare ad uno svantaggio. Stiamo scivolando sempre più in basso, l'attaccamento a questi mediocri è ai minini storici. Non riesco mai a finire di vedere una partita, impossibile guardare questi qua, impossibile non spegnere ed andare a fare altro.
Andate a lavorare!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sconfitta meritatissima
> 
> facciamo ridere
> 
> niang è un'allucinazione



Meritata cosa??? Che hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta, meno di noi. Era uno 0-0 scritto. Che poi facciamo pietà è un altro conto.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se menez avesse segnato la partita sarebbe finita lá, aldilá di questo condizione fisica imbarazzante e non gioco


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

dopo la miglior partita della stagione arriva la peggiore!

i giocatori in campo non hanno idea di che cosa fare. i cambi ricordano allegri.


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo il pareggio del Napoli ma soprattutto della Juve e della Roma dovevamo approfittarne


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2014)

Beh complimenti, mai visto una squadra subire così tanto senza beccare mai una seconda palla.
Una squadra messa in campo da cani, solito gol da angolo e giustamente la partita finisce lì, Inzaghi che continua a prendere sberle da qualsiasi allenatore e l'unica cosa che sa fare è mettere il mitico Poli per "coprirsi" oppure Pazzini con l'ordine ben preciso di servirlo a 50 metri due volte in 20 minuti.
Questa squadra è allo sbando totale, o fanno qualche buon colpo a gennaio o finiamo dietro a parecchie squadre.


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meritata cosa??? Che hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta, meno di noi. Era uno 0-0 scritto. Che poi facciamo pietà è un altro conto.




Esatto, potevamo pareggiare e anche vincere


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

"perderemo solo contro chi è più forte, non perchè hanno più voglia di noi" cit.

in effetti il Genoa è più forte


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meritata cosa??? Che hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta, meno di noi. Era uno 0-0 scritto. Che poi facciamo pietà è un altro conto.



loro sullo 0-0 ci hanno provato noi no.

loro sono il genoa e noi il milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Esatto, potevamo pareggiare e anche vincere



E' stata una partita orrenda, esclusi 15 minuti della prima frazione. Uno 0-0 senza rimpianti.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meritata cosa??? Che hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta, meno di noi. Era uno 0-0 scritto. Che poi facciamo pietà è un altro conto.



bè ci vuole coraggio a dire che non meritassimo di perdere!!! siamo il milan... non l'empoli


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> loro sullo 0-0 ci hanno provato noi no.
> 
> loro sono il genoa e noi il milan.



Loro non sono più deboli, mettetevelo in testa. Si chiamano Genoa, ma sono alla pari del Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meritata cosa??? Che hanno fatto 2 tiri in porta, meno di noi. Era uno 0-0 scritto. Che poi facciamo pietà è un altro conto.



8 corner concessi nella prima mezzora. Mi sembra normale che il golletto arriva, non è stato frutto del caso


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pagelle:
Lopez: S.V.
Bonera: 5
Mexes: 5,5
Rami: 6
Armero: 6,5
De Jong: 5,5
Montolivo: 6
Honda: 6
El Shaarawy: 5,5
Bonaventura: 7
Menez: 6
Poli: 5
Niang: S.V.
Pazzini: S.V.

Inzaghi: 5


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> bè ci vuole coraggio a dire che non meritassimo di perdere!!! siamo il milan... non l'empoli



Siamo scarsi. Un par de balls il fatto di chiamarci Milan.


----------



## 13-33 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Dopo il pareggio del Napoli ma soprattutto della Juve e della Roma dovevamo approfittarne



Amico mio meglio no guardare le loro risultati siamo mooooolto inferiore !!!


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' stata una partita orrenda, esclusi 15 minuti della prima frazione. Uno 0-0 senza rimpianti.




Si ma Bonaventura ha sparato alto al 88', menez ha sbagliato un gol clamoroso.
2 a 0 e tre punti


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 8 corner concessi nella prima mezzora. Mi sembra normale che il golletto arriva, non è stato frutto del caso



Era una partita da pareggio. Noi abbiamo avuto anche più occasioni. Però sono 2 squadrette con forza pari e poteva scapparci il golletto della vittoria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dico solo una cosa,
De Jong ha ripreso il suo posto nella zona nevralgica del centrocampo,
e noi dopo due discrete partite abbiamo ricominciato a non costruire nulla,
servono altre prove?


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Amico mio meglio no guardare le loro risultati siamo mooooolto inferiore !!!



Noi non abbiamo le coppe, a febbraio/marzo Napoli Inter Lazio che giocano il giovedì scoppieranno, la lotta sarà tra noi e la Fiorentina 

Se poi la Roma cede..non si sa mai


----------



## 13-33 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Se menez avesse segnato la partita sarebbe finita lá, aldilá di questo condizione fisica imbarazzante e non gioco


Stra-quoto la condizione fisica mamma mia siamo stanci pure giocando a ritmi bassi boh...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2014)

quando una squadra non tira in porta per un ora merita di perdere eccome. Si gioca per fare gol...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo le coppe, a febbraio/marzo Napoli Inter Lazio che giocano il giovedì scoppieranno, la lotta sarà tra noi e la Fiorentina
> 
> Se poi la Roma cede..non si sa mai



La lazio non gioca in europa quest'anno


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era una partita da pareggio. Noi abbiamo avuto anche più occasioni. Però sono 2 squadrette con forza pari e poteva scapparci il golletto della vittoria.



Esatto, potevamo vincerla come perderla
Ci è andata male, ma non crocifissiamoli


----------



## 13-33 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo le coppe, a febbraio/marzo Napoli Inter Lazio che giocano il giovedì scoppieranno, la lotta sarà tra noi e la Fiorentina
> 
> Se poi la Roma cede..non si sa mai



Per me si puo puntare al Massimo al 5 posto pero con grandissima fortuna !!!


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La lazio non gioca in europa quest'anno




Si hai ragione, mi son confuso tra Fiorentina e Lazio..perché mi stavo guardando quel maledetto gol di mauri


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Dicembre 2014)

La partita è stata veramente brutta,poi dopo tutti quei calci d'angolo concessi è anche normali che prima o poi il gol lo prendi.Potevamo pareggiare in alcune occasioni,sì,ma non è che la sconfitta sia del tutto immeritata.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo le coppe, a febbraio/marzo Napoli Inter Lazio che giocano il giovedì scoppieranno, la lotta sarà tra noi e la Fiorentina
> 
> Se poi la Roma cede..non si sa mai



E' uno scherzo, vero? Sono quasi 4 mesi che giochiamo una partita a settimane e abbiamo una condizione fisica che nemmeno una squadra parrocchiale avrebbe. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi la verità è che oggi abbiamo perso, come al solito, per colpa di Bonera. Non ci fosse stato lui in campo avremmo almeno fatto 0-0.

Resta il fatto che non c'è gioco, De Jong non può offrirlo ed Inzaghi gioca casuale e alla rinfusa, tutti in difesa.

Concordo con chi dice che la domenica dobbiamo smettere di guardare il Milan e fare altro.

P.S. Jack Bonaventura il migliore come al solito.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

pagelle

lopez 6
bonera 6
rami 6
mexes 6
armero 6
dejong 6
bonaventura 6
montolivo 6
elsha 6
honda 6
menez 6

inzaghi 2

se 11 giocatoni entrano in campo in questo modo ci sono due possibilitá: la prima é che non dormono da 48 ore e non capiscono piú niente e la seconda é che il non allenatore non li mette in campo e gli dice di mettersi tutti dietro e poi speriamo.

menez (la punta) che prende palla a centrocampo, le ali che stanno all altezza dei terzini, zero pressing, tutti che la passano indietro.

una delle squadre piu brutte che ho mai visto.

la cosa orribile é che veniamo da due buone partite e questa sono 100 passi indietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la verità è che oggi abbiamo perso, come al solito, per colpa di Bonera. Non ci fosse stato lui in campo avremmo almeno fatto 0-0.
> 
> Resta il fatto che non c'è gioco, De Jong non può offrirlo ed Inzaghi gioca casuale e alla rinfusa, tutti in difesa.
> 
> ...


Ma aldilà di Bonera, era una partita da pareggio. Stop e pochi cavoli.


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' uno scherzo, vero? Sono quasi 4 mesi che giochiamo una partita a settimane e abbiamo una condizione fisica che nemmeno una squadra parrocchiale avrebbe. Non scherziamo.



Siamo una squadra nuova
a gennaio arriverà sicuramente un difensore, un centrocampista e un terzino 

Quindi logico ci sistemeremo dietro e miglioreremo.
L'attacco c'è, basta migliorarci dietro.


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

che macello, che disordine in campo, sia lodato quel poveraccio di bonaventura, che in 90' mi viene sballottato a destra e manca dal nostro pseudo allenatore, mezzala, trequartista, ala, e fa sempre la sua porca figura. Veramente una figuraccia, siamo stati presi in giro, e mai come in questa partita si vede la NON mano dell'allenatore, si vede tutta l'inesperieza e il disagio tattico che stiamo vivendo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Bonaventura e Armero uniche gioie. Rami ha difeso molto bene.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo a 5 punti dal Genoa. A 5 punti. Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non abbiamo nemmeno le coppe e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma aldilà di Bonera, era una partita da pareggio. Stop e pochi cavoli.



Oddio da pareggio non proprio. Da pareggio per come ha deciso di giocare Inzaghi, ovvero tutti in difesa come al solito. Ma si poteva anche vincere di misura. E' mancata un po' la voglia e, come ho detto, è stato Bonera ad incidere negativamente per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo a 5 punti dal Genoa. A 5 punti. Ma non si vergognano?



Ma il Genoa non è più scarso del Milan. E' questo il punto. Inzaghi sarà anche un incapace, ma la squadra è scarsa. Ma lo è davvero.


----------



## R41D3N (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ridatemi Seedorf, si poteva anche perdere ma almeno provava sempre a giocarsela.
Inzaghi tornasse ad allenare i pulcini, basta!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Partita oscena.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo a 5 punti dal Genoa. A 5 punti. Ma non si vergognano?



Ma di che si devono vergognare? Non hai visto quanto entusiasmo in campo e voglia di vincere?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque una cosa devo dire, io le sconfitte le posso anche accettare, ma dipende anche come arrivano, quella di oggi non c'è spiegazione, se fossi un calciatore professionista e giocassi nel milan non vedrei l'ora di scendere in campo e mangiarmi gli avversari. Loro invece che fanno, entrano in campo molli, svogliati,senza nessuna voglia, ma sì vediamo come gira la partita oggi. Pensavo che inzaghi fosse almeno un motivatore, almeno...... invece mi sbagliavo, oltre a non capire un mazzo su come mettere la squadra in campo non sa neanche motivarli.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Dicembre 2014)

Prima di un suicidio collettivo, vi ricordo che il Genoa ha battuto pure la Juve...


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il Genoa non è più scarso del Milan. E' questo il punto. Inzaghi sarà anche un incapace, ma la squadra è scarsa. Ma lo è davvero.



Non sono d'accordo. Il Milan è più forte del Genoa.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Dicembre 2014)

tassa Bonera pagata anche oggi,certo che per non giocare 90 minuti ci vuole classe


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se mi si desse l'occasione vorrei chiedere a questa *sottospecie di allenatore* che risponde al nome di Filippo Inzaghi, come sperava di recuperare il risultato a sfavore di 1-0 nel 2°T. quando si è tirato solo una volta, esattamente all'81°, De Jong cha calcia in tribuna. Come si può impostare una squadra senza alcuna parvenza di gioco e basandosi solo sulle varie individualità di Menez oggi solo irritante, Honda spettatore non pagante, Bonaventura molto sopravvalutato, ElShaarawy relegato a fare il terzino sn, Bonera solo deleterio e basta in tutte le sue prestazioni in campo. Certo per molti di questo forum la colpa è di Montolivo che rientrava dopo mesi causa un bruttissimo infortunio, o di Pazzini 20 minuti in campo e non un pallone che è uno giocabile o ancora di Armero bocciato a prescindere e con i De Jong, Rami, Mexes che il loro lo hanno fatto. Vedete questo è il Milan che si meritano questi forumisti tifosi e critici per sentito dire.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra nuova
> a gennaio arriverà sicuramente un difensore, un centrocampista e un terzino
> 
> Quindi logico ci sistemeremo dietro e miglioreremo.
> L'attacco c'è, basta migliorarci dietro.



come fai a dire che cambiera' qualcosa se poi alla guida non cambiera' nessuno.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Se mi si desse l'occasione vorrei chiedere a questa *sottospecie di allenatore* che risponde al nome di Filippo Inzaghi, come sperava di recuperare il risultato a sfavore di 1-0 nel 2°T. quando si è tirato solo una volta, esattamente all'81°, De Jong cha calcia in tribuna. Come si può impostare una squadra senza alcuna parvenza di gioco e basandosi solo sulle varie individualità di Menez oggi solo irritante, Honda spettatore non pagante, Bonaventura molto sopravvalutato, ElShaarawy relegato a fare il terzino sn, Bonera solo deleterio e basta in tutte le sue prestazioni in campo. Certo per molti di questo forum la colpa è di Montolivo che rientrava dopo mesi causa un bruttissimo infortunio, o di Pazzini 20 minuti in campo e non un pallone che è uno giocabile o ancora di Armero bocciato a prescindere e con i De Jong, Rami, Mexes che il loro lo hanno fatto. Vedete questo è il Milan che si meritano questi forumisti tifosi e critici per sentito dire.



Prima di sparare sentenze e giudizi sugli altri, ti consiglio di rileggere tutti i post. Non ce n'è uno che difende Inzaghi o che addossa la colpa al solo Montolivo. Fatti una camomilla


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prima di un suicidio collettivo, vi ricordo che il Genoa ha battuto pure la Juve...



La Juve però è prima,per voi fu un episodio.Noi,squadra che a parole punta tutto su fame e rabbia agonistica,ancora una volta siamo stati presi a pallate da una squadra tecnicamente inferiore.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il Milan è più forte del Genoa.



Siamo lì, c'è equilibrio tra le due rose.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il Genoa non è più scarso del Milan. E' questo il punto. Inzaghi sarà anche un incapace, ma la squadra è scarsa. Ma lo è davvero.



dai questo è falso! La squadra è nettamente superiore al Genoa.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> dai questo è falso! La squadra è nettamente superiore al Genoa.



Ma nettamente dove. Con Bonera, Montolivo, questo Elsha, senza punte decenti, con un centrocampo aberrante. Diciamo le cose come stanno.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Dicembre 2014)

anche oggi lo special null ha dimostrato di non capirci una fava , i soliti cambi ad minkiam , le solite dichiarazionei prepartita allucinanti e cosi' via fino ad arrivare allo scempio della partita.

si e' vero potevamo anche segnare ma il genoa come corsa e voglia di fare bene in campo ( vedi i vari perotti e sturaro ecc. ) ha meritato la vittoria.

comunque tranquilli ora una bella flebo di entusiasmo e torniamo alla carica per la prossima partita...


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

Arrivati a sto punto penso che la Società nella figura dell'A. D. Galliani e del Presidente S. Berlusconi, ormai entrambi e mi dispiace dirlo in piena arteriosclerosi, previo suggerimento di qualcuno, non importa chi, ma di età più giovane, debbano provvedere al reintegro di C. Seedorf, che non è che mi entusiasmi troppo, ma che sicuramente meglio di questo pseudo allenatore incapace e troppo legato ai "vecchi amici", saprà fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2014)

a prescindere dall'andamento del match/risultato, ma se giochiamo con Mexes, Armero e addirittura Niang che erano palesemente fuori rosa quest'estate significa che siamo davvero alla frutta e che il mister non ha capito niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il Milan è più forte del Genoa.



in quale reparto precisamente? secondo me in nessuno, almeno nei nomi schierati oggi


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sicuramente leggi ciò che ti fa comodo. Rileggiti tutti gli interventi su Mila-Udinese e poi magari non intervieni più su questo tipo di discussioni. Vedo che anche tu fai parte della categoria dell'interventista a prescindere. La camomilla sicuramente la prendi tu ed il tuo pseudo allenatore prima delle partite del Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2014)

Altri due punti persi per Bonera, ma sarebbe stato in ogn icaso il solito squallido,noioso,incolore, pareggio.
Nulla di nuovo sotto al sole dunque.

Arranchiamo pure con questa mediocrità fino a fine stagione, al punto di distruggere ogni minima passione o stimolo nel tifoso.
Ormai sono veramente distaccato.

PS. Credo che la rosa del Milan sia superiore a quella del Genoa. Non clamorosamente, ma con un allenatore decente queste partite si vincono o si pareggiano dignitosamente.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Dicembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in quale reparto precisamente? secondo me in nessuno, almeno nei nomi schierati oggi



Allora dovremmo essere felici quando ci accostano i bertolacci e i kucka


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Dopo il pareggio del Napoli ma soprattutto della Juve e della Roma dovevamo approfittarne



infatti, continuo a pensare che solo quelle 2 o 3 ci siano superiori..
anche il Napoli ha pareggiato con l'Empoli, è tutto dire..il problema è che ci mancano le balle e la testa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sturaro....
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Er munnezza?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Allora dovremmo essere felici quando ci accostano i bertolacci e i kucka



Ma no, perchè sono sullo stesso livello dei nostri.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa,
> De Jong ha ripreso il suo posto nella zona nevralgica del centrocampo,
> e noi dopo due discrete partite abbiamo ricominciato a non costruire nulla,
> servono altre prove?



Nigel non ha giocato bene ma come si fa ad addossare le colpe a lui quando ci sono altri 4-5 giocatori che hanno giocato peggio, da schifo proprio, o che non hanno giocato per niente?
comunque Bonaventura migliore dei nostri, nettamente..abbiamo perso col Genoa, col Genoa, robe che neanche l'ultima in classifica..stanotte avrò gli incubi.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma no, perchè sono sullo stesso livello dei nostri.


Mah bertolacci farebbe panchina a bonaventura e kucka a montolivo o altri, comunque oggi ho visto l'empoli che ha giocatori nettamente inferiori ai nostri( eccetto rugani) ed ha giocato veramente bene da squadra vera, compatti, etc. Penso quindi l'allenatore faccia il 50 % di una squadra, molto bravo sarri


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma nettamente dove. Con Bonera, Montolivo, questo Elsha, senza punte decenti, con un centrocampo aberrante. Diciamo le cose come stanno.



confronta i 22 giocatori e vedrai i nostri sono nettamente superiori in tutti i reparti.

per quanti ci lamentiamo la meta dei nostri sono nel giro della propria nazionale.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il peggior milan della stagione....abbiamo bisogno di un centrocampista e un attaccante...vero però! !
4 a tutti...nessuno che raggiunge la sufficienza...lo stesso Menez...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Sicuramente leggi ciò che ti fa comodo. Rileggiti tutti gli interventi su Mila-Udinese e poi magari non intervieni più su questo tipo di discussioni. Vedo che anche tu fai parte della categoria dell'interventista a prescindere. La camomilla sicuramente la prendi tu ed il tuo pseudo allenatore prima delle partite del Milan.



Sinceramente non riesco a capire il tuo discorso e dove vuoi andare a parare. Prima di tutto ti sto dicendo che qui quasi nessuno si è sognato di difendere Inzaghi (a me fa semplicemente schifo) e anche se l'avesse fatto non dovrebbe renderne conto a te. Montolivo è stato criticato, ma se avessi letto avresti notato che molti (anche io, prima dell'inizio della partita, proprio in questo topic) avevano scritto che Montolivo non andava messo perchè ancora fuori condizione, dando la colpa ad Inzaghi. Durante la partita ho scritto anche 3-4 post di elogio ad Armero, ingiustamente bocciato a prescindere come dici tu. Quindi la tua rabbia contro tutti non capisco perché devi sfogarla sugli altri.

Seconda cosa, ti ho chiesto di stare tranquillo e soprattutto di non giudicare gli altri come "tifosi forumisti" e "critici per sentito dire" e ti dico ora che ognuno può intervenire nelle discussioni anche senza il tuo consenso. Ergo datti una calmata, fare il fenomeno non serve a niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> confronta i 22 giocatori e vedrai i nostri sono nettamente superiori in tutti i reparti.
> 
> per quanti ci lamentiamo la meta dei nostri sono nel giro della propria nazionale.



Continuo a non vedere la nostra netta superiorità.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Primo tempo appena appena decente, se non altro dopo il gol almeno un pochino pochino di volontà si è vista, secondo tempo invece scandaloso, giocato peggio di una provinciale, praticamente ci siamo accontentati di perdere solo 1 a 0.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire il tuo discorso e dove vuoi andare a parare. Prima di tutto ti sto dicendo che qui quasi nessuno si è sognato di difendere Inzaghi (a me fa semplicemente schifo) e anche se l'avesse fatto non dovrebbe renderne conto a te. Montolivo è stato criticato, ma se avessi letto avresti notato che molti (anche io, prima dell'inizio della partita, proprio in questo topic) avevano scritto che Montolivo non andava messo perchè ancora fuori condizione, dando la colpa ad Inzaghi. Durante la partita ho scritto anche 3-4 post di elogio ad Armero, ingiustamente bocciato a prescindere come dici tu. Quindi la tua rabbia contro tutti non capisco perché devi sfogarla sugli altri.
> 
> Seconda cosa, ti ho chiesto di stare tranquillo e soprattutto di non giudicare gli altri come "tifosi forumisti" e "critici per sentito dire" e ti dico ora che ognuno può intervenire nelle discussioni anche senza il tuo consenso. Ergo datti una calmata, fare il fenomeno non serve a niente.





Ecco vedi il punto è proprio questo. tu non riesci a capire ciò che gli altri scrivono, ma intervieni lo stesso nel merito. Guarda che si può anche "passare" piuttosto che intervenire tanto per. Ritengo che *il vero fenomeno* in questo caso sei proprio tu, anche perché ti arroghi il diritto di intimare agli altri di darsi una calmata. A coso! Ma chi sei.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

La colpa è di quella capra di inzaghi. E' un incapace.

Iniziamo la ripresa da sotto, risultati ? 0 tiri in porta in quarantacinque minuti. Zero tiri in porta.

La squadra non aveva : gioco,gambe,idee,coraggio,entusiasmo,grinta. Niente. 
Hanno fatto uno sterile possesso palla, senza mai affondare. A parte Menez (male anche lui) nessuno che provi a cacciare fuori gli attributi e spingere per andare a fare goal.

Mentalità da sorci.

Formazioni iniziale sbagliata. Cambi sbagliati.

Il mago delle palle attive.
La dieta.
L'entusiasmo.

E nelle interviste quel somaro continua ad accampare scuse "se segnavamo prima noi.." "se..se..". Ma vaff


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi il punto è proprio questo. tu non riesci a capire ciò che gli altri scrivono, ma intervieni lo stesso nel merito. Guarda che si può anche "passare" piuttosto che intervenire tanto per. Ritengo che *il vero fenomeno* in questo caso sei proprio tu, anche perché ti arroghi il diritto di intimare agli altri di darsi una calmata. A coso! Ma chi sei.




Ragazzi, basta. Siamo tutti nervosi, si sa. 

Tornate on topic


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Dicembre 2014)

e le prossime sono NAPOLI E ROMA  
tra l'altro Napoli che con una squadra decente e un allenatore (degno di chiamarsi allenatore) sarebbe veramente fattibile, ma in questo stato non oso immaginare


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La colpa è di quella capra di inzaghi. E' un incapace.
> 
> Iniziamo la ripresa da sotto, risultati ? 0 tiri in porta in quarantacinque minuti. Zero tiri in porta.
> 
> ...



il primo tempo in confrotno al secondo è stato ottimo, e questo è inammissibile, i tre cambi sono stati sbagliati tutti e tre e ci hanno tagliato le gambe, non siamo stati più in grado di fare tre passaggi di fila..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> e le prossime sono NAPOLI E ROMA
> tra l'altro Napoli che con una squadra decente e un allenatore (degno di chiamarsi allenatore) sarebbe veramente fattibile, ma in questo stato non oso immaginare



col napoli ce la giochiamo a chi è messo peggio ma almeno loro hanno grandi giocatori davanti..


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> col napoli ce la giochiamo a chi è messo peggio ma almeno loro hanno grandi giocatori davanti..



non scherziamo, purtroppo loro se stanno bene ce ne fanno 3 o 4 tranquillamente, specie se giochiamo come oggi..
io ho sempre detto che quest'anno potevamo arrivare terzi, non avendo le coppe e col Napoli traumatizzato per i preliminari che infatti in campionato ha stentato parecchio, ma le due rose non sono paragonabili, anche solo per il fatto che loro sono costruiti con un SENSO, secondo la logica dell'allenatore, noi invece prendiamo i giocatori a caso, in base a chi costa meno, e invece di fare un gioco propositivo stiamo ad aspettare gli affondi pure delle squadre di Lega Pro..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> non scherziamo, purtroppo loro se stanno bene ce ne fanno 3 o 4 tranquillamente, specie se giochiamo come oggi..
> io ho sempre detto che quest'anno potevamo arrivare terzi, non avendo le coppe e col Napoli traumatizzato per i preliminari che infatti in campionato ha stentato parecchio, ma le due rose non sono paragonabili, anche solo per il fatto che loro sono costruiti con un SENSO, secondo la logica dell'allenatore, noi invece prendiamo i giocatori a caso, in base a chi costa meno, e invece di fare un gioco propositivo stiamo ad aspettare gli affondi pure delle squadre di Lega Pro..



sono d'accordo che se stanno bene ce ne fanno anche cinque ma per ora sono in condizioni pietose, secondo me noi siamo anche più squadra di loro in questo momento


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Partita dei nostri oscena, veramente inguardabili. Vittoria strameritata del Genoa.


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Dicembre 2014)

Col Napoli vinciamo, li avete visti?
Son peggio di noi!


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non vedere la nostra netta superiorità.



diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
Alex: titolare del psg
rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano 
abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
de Sciglio: titolare in nazionale 
de Jong titolare in nazionale olandese e persino richiesto dallo united
Bonaventura: nazionale
elsha in tutte le classifiche dei migliori 92 in circolazione, fatto tutte le nazionali dagli under 16

come rosa rispetto al Genoa non c'è paragone, solo che noi non abbiamo un'idea di gioco.

oggi Antonelli, bertolacci, kucka, Matri etc. Sembravano fenomeni.

praticamente tutti al milan rendono al di sotto visto che sulla carta sono tutti buoni/ottimi giocatori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...



esatto


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Col Napoli vinciamo, li avete visti?
> Son peggio di noi!


Se facciamo segnare gol ad Antonelli, Higuain ce ne fa 3 minimo.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...



Matri no però. Anche oggi ha dimostrato la sua scarsezza.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Vinciamo facile.
> Il Genoa e gasperini sono solo dei sopravvalutati
> Una bolla di sapone.





Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Col Napoli vinciamo, li avete visti?
> Son peggio di noi!



Non so perchè, però tocco ferro


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> praticamente tutti al milan rendono al di sotto visto che sulla carta sono tutti buoni/ottimi giocatori.



praticamente, visto che sarebbe una coincidenza clamorosa, si fa prima a dire che è colpa di Inzaghi


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...


quotone


----------



## caciocavallodoc (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...






Fotografia della situazione Milan soprattutto sull'idea di gioco. Perdonami però hai dimenticato di citare che in questo Milan di Inzaghi hanno un posto privilegiato Bonera e Muntari, che la colpa della débâcle della nazionale Italiana da parte di Prandelli è attribuibile all'infortunio di Montolivo, ora atteso a braccia aperte da Conte e che vari giovani quali Saponara, Niang, Van Ginkel, Albertazzi e meno giovani tipo Pazzini sono stati completamente dimenticati dall'attuale pseudo allenatore e sono sicuro che gli ultimi 5 sopra citati oggi sarebbero titolari in tutte le restanti altre squadre che non rispondono al nome di Juve, Roma, Napoli e forse Inter.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, però tocco ferro


----------



## 666psycho (7 Dicembre 2014)

Partita oscena...squadra moscia e senza idee... Solito errore di bonera... 

Diego Lopez 6 Poteva fare qualcosa in più sul gol
Bonera 5 colpevole sul gol, tutto il resto non conta 
Mexes 6 bene, annula matri, un po nervoso
Rami 6.5 il migliore, onnipresente, vince quasi tutti i duelli 
Armero 5,5 si propone bene mas é spesso fuori posizione
Bonaventura 6 il più dinamico, cerca di verticalizzate
De Jong 5.5 meno presente del solito, sceglie sempre il passaggio più facile
Montivolo 6 buon rientro, chiude bene i certe occasioni
Honda 5 non é in serata, perde tanti contrasti
Menez 5 sbaglia un gol già fatto, spesso egoista
El Shaarawy 6 bene nel primo tempo, poi sparisce. A il coraggio di giocarla di prima

Poli 5.5 boh...
Pazzini 5.5 boh...
Niang 5.5 hahahah

Inzaghi 5.5 come al solito non ha messo titolare Entusiasmo che non é mai sceso in campo..Assente anche il brasiliano Idea Di Gioco e il tedesco Carattere...Ma dove vogliamo andare? dove?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Matri no però. Anche oggi ha dimostrato la sua scarsezza.



Alex è fracico e non gioca mai e Desci vale meno di Antonelli per dire. Aldilà di questo, la rosa può essere anche superiore, ma non di tanto. Sono opinioni, quindi inutile andare avanti.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Jack 4??? Ma se è stato il migliore??


Ha sbagliato due gol clamorosi, fosse stato Torres lo avevamo già condannato tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato due gol clamorosi, fosse stato Torres lo avevamo già condannato tutti



Menez allora meriterebbe 0 per quello che s'è magnato.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato due gol clamorosi, fosse stato Torres lo avevamo già condannato tutti



Solo che ha corso e recuperato per 3.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Solo che ha corso e recuperato per 3.



.

Che poi è insufficiente lo stesso (anche se uno dei meno peggio), ma non perchè al 90' ha tirato alto su una palla neanche banale.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Che poi è insufficiente lo stesso (anche se uno dei meno peggio), ma non perchè al 90' ha tirato alto su una palla neanche banale.



Ma almeno ha fatto meglio di un Muntari qualsiasi. O vogliamo ancora Muntari?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma almeno ha fatto meglio di un Muntari qualsiasi. O vogliamo ancora Muntari?



Per favore dai.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2014)

*Pagelle*

Diego Lopez 5.5
Bonera 4
Mexes 5.5
Rami 5.5
Armero 5
Bonaventura 5.5
De Jong 5
Montolivo 5
Honda 4.5
Menez 4.5
El Shaarawy 4.5

Poli s.v.
Pazzini s.v.
Niang s.v.

Inzaghi 0


Il voto ad Inzaghi è politico, nel senso che è un giudizio sulla scelta presa dalla società, totalmente scriteriata e disinteressata ai risultati sportivi del Milan. A loro interessa solo postare su Twitter le foto con i giocatori in posa col dolce all'ananas, il preferito del presidente. Questo è quello che conta: l'apparenza.
Francamente al termine della peggior partita stagionale non riesco a dare la sufficienza a nessuno. Diego Lopez ha secondo me qualche leggera responsabilità sul gol, poteva essere più reattivo anche se non è principalmente colpa sua, Bonaventura, che adoro, si è mangiato 2 gol quasi fatti, Rami e Mexes hanno ballato un po' troppo in qualche circostanza nonostante si siano disimpegnati tutto sommato decentemente. Con tutti gli altri sono stato anche fin troppo buono.



davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...


.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> diego Lopez: titolare nel Real Madrid l'anno scorso
> Alex: titolare del psg
> rami: per me uno dei migliori 4 centrali nel campionato italiano
> abate: fino a 6 mesi fa titolare in nazionale per anni
> ...



e' come avere dei buoni ingredienti senza il cuoco per poterli cucinare...


----------



## folletto (9 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa,
> De Jong ha ripreso il suo posto nella zona nevralgica del centrocampo,
> e noi dopo due discrete partite abbiamo ricominciato a non costruire nulla,
> servono altre prove?


Puoi mettere chi vuoi al posto di De Jong o al suo fianco, ma il nostro centrocampo rimarrebbe comunque scarso. Bisognerebbe cambiare allenatore e spendere un po' di milioni, ma entrambe le cose sono praticamente impossibili


----------

